# HCG levels not changing



## marshdaily

Two days ago my HCG level was 168, today it was 168. My doctor is concerned this miscarriage happened but it hasn't exited. She is also concerned of an ectopic. Has anyone else ever had their levels plateau?:shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry hun.. I've never heard of that honestly. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mine decreased but mine were much lower than yours. 

14DPO -- 26
15DPO -- 23
16DPO -- 16
23DPO -- 00 (miscarried around 21 DPO)


----------



## JPARR01

The highest my levels ever got were 114 and they started decreasing. On March 16 they were at 63.1 and then I had my blood taken again on March 21 and went up to 64. My doctor suspected Ectopic and had me go in for a Methotrexate shot. After the shot they started decreasing and on April 11 they were down to 1.


----------



## marshdaily

They think mine may be ectopic as well. She is unsure....What are your odds of having another ectopic after you had one?


----------



## TeiganMax

marshdaily said:


> They think mine may be ectopic as well. She is unsure....What are your odds of having another ectopic after you had one?

Hey I was told our chances of another ectopic after you have previously had one is 10%. So quite low. There is so much statistics out there.

XX


----------



## marshdaily

I know, there really are. I never want to go through this again (but who does)


----------



## TeiganMax

Yeah I know what you mean. I'm waiting for my first af since the op to start TTC and I'm already so scared of it happening again but we have to try. I can't just give up. 

I wish you the best of luck.

Xxxx


----------



## babyonmymind

Marshdaily, I was wondering if you've found anything out....I mc 6 weeks ago, and i've taken tests everyday for the last 3 days, but they all show a very faint positive, like my hcg levels don't seem to be changing.


----------



## PugLuvAh

When I had my m/c they couldn't find anything using an ultrasound (I was pretty early) so they were continually monitoring my hcg levels every 2 days to make sure they were coming down. If they weren't they were concerned it was ectopic, and would have given me the shot. Have you been actively cramping/bleeding? Once I started that my levels were dropping by half every 2 days.

I hope everything is ok! xoxo


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi there

I came across this thread when googling. Marshdaily - what happened with you hon?

In a nutshell:
I got my first +ve HPT about 12DPO (24/6). at 14DPO I started bleeding like a period so had first serial HCG test the next day, which was 12. 2 days later it was 47. Bleeding had stopped by this point. 4 days after that HCG was 48, did another test 1 day after that (yesterday) which was still 48 and I'm going back to have another test tomorrow morning. I've already had an ectopic last year and lost my right tube, and doctors are concerned that it could be another ectopic. I'm not sure if I've miscarried or not or if it's indeed an ectopic but I've never heard of HCG values remaining constant - even the nurse at the EPU was a bit confused.

Any advice gratefully received!

Carmen. xx


----------



## wantthatbump

i actually had my HCG rise, one week it was 38 and the next its was 43.5 - apparently it can bump around a bit when its coming down. 

my doctors were concerned that it was a pregnancy outside of the womb, but kept a close eye on my and one week later i began bleeding again, it was my body getting rid of the remaining tissue.

good luck to you both. x


----------



## Bremusa

It took my hcg levels 4 weeks after the natural miscarriage to plateau xox


----------



## MrsMoose

thanks both. It seems my levels are just under doubling at the moment. Went from 51 to 228 over 6 days, and from 228 to 402 over 2 days. EPU thinks it's an ectopic and wanted to treat with methotrexate but I've said I'd like to wait a week to see if anything shows up on the scan (it didn't on Wednesday but maybe I'm too early or levels are too low). With my ectopic last year I had definite symptoms but trying to stay positive!


----------



## KatyW

I'm sorry, it is so hard to wait and see. Hugs.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Mine leveled. It ended up being ectopic. It took two ppl to find it. Had to bring in an ultrasound specialist then I was given the metho shot. Then my numbers went down SLOWLY took 3 months to get to zero. But I leveled in the 3000s. 

Sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------

